# Whiney/Sassy Golden Oldies Club



## Amos2009

Yay!!!! I am late at seeing our new forum- where are all my golden sassy whiners????

I am so excited to see this forum!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## padbrat

I am here!!!! I am here!!!!

Whoop whoop!!!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay!!! Two present and accounted for.....where's the others??


----------



## heart tree

Right here Prez! I was at work all day. Just got home. I am SOOOOO excited about this forum. I think I'll be here a lot!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay!!! Heart's here!! (The REAL prez!!)


----------



## heart tree

Oh my god, I'm so not the real prez. VP for me! Not even sure I can do that these days. Where are the rest of the ladies??


----------



## Nise

I'm still here and stuck in the middle of the 2WW. Amos it's great to see you, hows things going? :hugs:


----------



## vickyd

I nominate hearty for the group's therapist!!!!!


----------



## mintypeas

hi honeys im here too!! sorry not been about been in ttw but think im out not sure yet got a scan in morning so will know more then hopefully. x sylvia x


----------



## ArticBaby

im here :happydance:


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> I'm still here and stuck in the middle of the 2WW. Amos it's great to see you, hows things going? :hugs:

Hi Nise! I'm good...just waiting to see the recurrent mc specialist. The July schedule has not come out yet, but they promise I will be on it. They better be right!! I've already wasted 5 months seeing the wrong doctor!!


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> Nise said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and stuck in the middle of the 2WW. Amos it's great to see you, hows things going? :hugs:
> 
> Hi Nise! I'm good...just waiting to see the recurrent mc specialist. The July schedule has not come out yet, but they promise I will be on it. They better be right!! I've already wasted 5 months seeing the wrong doctor!!Click to expand...

Oh no, hun. How the hell did that happen. Honestly, I hate going to the FS I end up telling them what's what. I went just over a month back and he forgot I was there for my thyroid test and just went into this splurge about how the Fertility part of that hospital was closing down and would I prefer to go to this one or that one - I said I didn't think there was much point going to either of them since it was perfectly clear they weren't gonna do anything!!! and by the way am I having a thyroid test or not? :rofl:


----------



## HappyAuntie

here I am!


----------



## padbrat

Nise I have a dodgy thyroid... am on 125 mcg a day and yet they have never tested my thyroid levels when I am pregnant.... 

My sister is a nurse and asked an Endinchronologist... bad spelling... and he said that thyroid issues could cause m/c and I should always be checked and closely monitored..... I am convinced my thyroid is to blame...


----------



## glitterqueen

hey i am here ladies!!
I am convinced i have a thyroid prob as well ... docs keep saying its fine but i still think its not- i have all the symptoms and one doc even tried me on tbs anyway but paniced and made me stop when i felt a bit funny on them as she said she wpuld get into trouble with other doc in practice if they knew she prescribed them when bloods were normal. plus my mum had underative thyroid. think i will ask for test again or referral to endocrologist but that will prob be months and i don't have months!!!


----------



## Amos2009

Nise said:


> Amos2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nise said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and stuck in the middle of the 2WW. Amos it's great to see you, hows things going? :hugs:
> 
> Hi Nise! I'm good...just waiting to see the recurrent mc specialist. The July schedule has not come out yet, but they promise I will be on it. They better be right!! I've already wasted 5 months seeing the wrong doctor!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no, hun. How the hell did that happen. Honestly, I hate going to the FS I end up telling them what's what. I went just over a month back and he forgot I was there for my thyroid test and just went into this splurge about how the Fertility part of that hospital was closing down and would I prefer to go to this one or that one - I said I didn't think there was much point going to either of them since it was perfectly clear they weren't gonna do anything!!! and by the way am I having a thyroid test or not? :rofl:Click to expand...

Doctors- PFFFFFFTT!!!!! Well, when I was referred to this last doctor it was after my ectopic surgery which was my 3rd pregnancy. I guess my original doc thought I would need IVF and the doc she referred me to is a wonderful IVF doc. Well- obviously mr problem is not getting pregnant....So- anyway, that IVF doc in passing mentioned something about a Dr Baker but never said anything else. So two more losses later, I finally I took the bull by the horns and called to see who this Dr Baker is and lo and behold she is a specialist in a few things one of them being recurrent losses. HALLELUJAH!!! I talked to them today and my appt is JULY 8!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY

So you ladies that think you have an undiagnosed thyroid problem- what are some of your symptoms?


----------



## glitterqueen

great news Amos-- a doc who knows their stuff at last good luck with that. i googled underactive thyroid and i matched 11 of the 12 symptoms- heavy periods , extreme fatique, thickening of skin, puffy face in mornings etc. I have fibromyalgia and i read that quite a few cased of this were actually misdiagonosed and where in fact thyroid related and a blook test doesn't always show it!! just need a doc to think outside the box now! xx


----------



## Nise

Amos that is fab news hun and only a couple of weeks till you're appointment - I really hope she comes up with some good answers and an awesome plan for you.

With regard to the thyroid symptoms, well I don't really have any. When the test result came in the first time they made me hold my hands out to check they weren't shaking (they weren't and don't) also asked if I got breathless, palpatations or panic attacks - I don't get any of them either. The only thing I get is that I really feel the cold - when everyone else is sweltering in summer heat I'm just right! Since I live in cool to cold England, I've always blamed my Australian skin :rofl: I was built for heat. 

Just thought I'd let you all know that I am 11dpo O today and am contorted with all I have crossed. Hope everyone is cool and dandy :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

good luck nise hope you get a BFP xx


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies, Just popping in to wish you all a happy weekend. I only have Sunday off this weekend boo. :hugs:


----------



## heart tree

Me too Nise. Have to work tomorrow. Double boo!


----------



## glitterqueen

hi ladies
well day 11( or maybe 12 not sure) b'd last night and will do ever other night til positive ov then three in a row. using pre-seed this month plus maca and asprin as well as all the other pre natal vits etc. I will get my BFP!!!! loads of baby dust to all xxx


----------



## heart tree

Go glitter!!! Catch that eggy woman!

AFM, you can probably see in my siggy that I did catch my egg this cycle. I used pre-seed, softcups, soy isoflavones and a ton of vitamins. I also have been doing baby aspirin. I just want to give you some words of hope in the 2ww. I have had no symptoms whatsoever. I got a BFN at 13dpo. I waited and tested at 16dpo and got my BFP. Only at 15dpo did I feel a small amount of breast tenderness. That's it! I can't wait for you all to join me. I know you will!


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Heart!!! I have been kind of MIA lately so I missed your BFP. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :) 
Glitter- get you some girlie!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

heart tree
when i got my last BFP before the m/c i was still getting neg at 18 dpo i was a full 7 days late with period before i got a positive but the doc said my hormone levels were great- weird isn't it. wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months - stick baby heart tree stick xxx


----------



## padbrat

OMG Heart!!!! That is fabulous news chick!!! I am soooooo pleased for you!!!

I am praying for a sticky one for you!


----------



## heart tree

Thanks ladies. I'm terrified and excited as I'm sure you can imagine. I just know you'll all be right behind me!


----------



## Amos2009

I hope we are right behind you.....I know Pad's recurrent appt is this week and mine is next week. Hopefully we will have some answers and can have a sticky bean this time!!!


----------



## Nise

:wohoo::wohoo: Heart tree, congratulations and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months. 

So the bloody hospital have rescheduled my 14th July appointment to get the results of my thyroid test and moved it to the end of Aug ffs I had the damned test at the beginning of May!!!. I was so pissed off. The FS assistant said she would mail them to me and that I should keep the appointment in case I still need it. That was last Monday - So I booked an appointment with my Doctor for the friday, just in case I didn't understand the results. But no results have come through! either she hasn't sent them or they are lost in the post somewhere. Anyway, doc was surprisingly great and said it's probably quicker just to do it again, she gets the results back within 48 hours - so I'm off for more bloods tomorrow and hopefully answers by Wednesday. :hugs:


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> I hope we are right behind you.....I know Pad's recurrent appt is this week and mine is next week. Hopefully we will have some answers and can have a sticky bean this time!!!

Good luck to you both with the appointments, I hope you do get some answers and a good plan. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemum123

You can still drink - if you drink wine even better as plenty of research indicates women who drink wine (I suspect red), fall pg quicker than those that don't. Red wine is extremely good for you anyway.

BB won't allow me to post a link , because I don't have enough posts - just google and you will see articles


----------



## Nise

Hi girls. Well it's been a stressful O time for me this cycle - coz I've been ill had to have antibiotics for an insect bite but they made me soooo sick - Heaving all night long so I stopped taking them! Temps are fucked, we did get a bit of action in prior to O - I think - (well I know we got the action in :rofl: just not sure when O was) but a lot of poison running round my body, so not particularly hopeful. 

I've got my thyroid results in but haven't been able to get to the docs yet to go through them with her so not sure if they are good or bad - I think the TSH one is good, but no idea how it is affected by the T4 one and won't be able to get to docs till week after next - boo. 

Results are: TSH 2.17 and T4 14.2 

Hope you're all having a great weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Sorry you've been sick Nise :hugs: Antibioitics can be really terrible sometimes!
Well, my recurrent mc appt started off really crappy with a rude ass receptionist, but the doctor was great. Too bad she had no ideas for me :( She said I had already had all the tests that she would do...but did tell me to wait at least 4 months before ttc again. How in the hell am I gonna do that? I am so impatient!!


----------



## Nise

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry you've been sick Nise :hugs: Antibioitics can be really terrible sometimes!
> Well, my recurrent mc appt started off really crappy with a rude ass receptionist, but the doctor was great. Too bad she had no ideas for me :( She said I had already had all the tests that she would do...but did tell me to wait at least 4 months before ttc again. How in the hell am I gonna do that? I am so impatient!!

Oh crap - 4 months!!! Did she give you any reasons as to why you should wait so long? Personally I think you should go for it when YOU feel right. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

No reasons NIse- she just said I have been through so much in such a short period of time, that it goes to reason that my body needs to rest. I don't think so. Somehow, someway, my body has always bounced right back after every loss. This cycle is the wackiest I have had and it looks like it will be about 42 days long which is not too, too terrible. I don't know that we will wait. She actually said she would rather me wait 6 months but that she would understand if we only waited four. So I am thinking we will wait 3. That's a good compromise right? LOL


----------



## HappyAuntie

Amos2009 said:


> Sorry you've been sick Nise :hugs: Antibioitics can be really terrible sometimes!
> Well, my recurrent mc appt started off really crappy with a rude ass receptionist, but the doctor was great. Too bad she had no ideas for me :( She said I had already had all the tests that she would do...but did tell me to wait at least 4 months before ttc again. How in the hell am I gonna do that? I am so impatient!!


I'm so sorry to hear that - did you tell the dr about her crappy receptionist? I have found that the drs often have no clue how their front office staff is treating their patients. I had a horrible experience with a nurse at my OB's office after my first loss... I wrote it all down in a letter to the dr, waited a few days and reread and rewrote it over and over until I had removed the emotion from it and it simply stated a factual description of what the nurse had said to me, and then I gave it to my dr at my next appt. I had never gotten the nurse's name, so it wasn't even like I was going after one particular person - I just wanted my dr to know how one of his nurses had treated me. He was very appreciative that I had taken the time to write it all out and give it to him, and he asked my permission to distribute it to his staff because he said he could tell them these things until he was blue in the face but for them to hear directly from a patient about how I was made to feel would have a much bigger impact on them. (I gave my permission, but only if he blacked out my name and address on the letter first - I used to work in a dental office and I know the front office controls everything - piss them off, and you may never get a decent appt time again!) He also appreciated it because his staff is the "face" of his business, and if they are running off patients, then he needs to know about it - how many other women were treated horribly by this nurse and just switched drs? So in the end, I was glad I did it - writing it out felt good to start with, and hopefully that nurse will be a little kinder and gentler with the next patient to come along....


----------



## Amos2009

Oh I told them alright.....I didn't really have a choice because my blood pressure was through the roof. It was 140/100 and I NEVER have high blood pressure! Someone (I think it was the office mgr or someone high up) even pulled me back into the hall before I left to make sure of exactly which receptionist it was. I never like to cause a ruckus, and usually everything just rolls off my back, so you KNOW it had to be bad to get me riled up!!!


----------



## Omi

Hi guys, 

just realised Ive been a bit awol, not noticing this thread - my apologies, lol!

But im here now :) :) :)

Babydust ladies, OMi xxx


----------



## Nise

Hey Omi, good to see you here. Hope everyone is well and having fun. I've got a right shit chart this month. Due to illness at O. FF has given me silly dotted xhairs on CD9 - the day before I got my opk+ and she's sticking to her guns. So I'm just working my arse off and hoping the 2ww passes real quick. :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Hey all... been AWOL myself Omi!

Well... I am hoping that PMA and a holiday to Florida will do the trick for us this month... no O testing... just sunshine, good food and relaxation!!


----------



## Amos2009

Padbrat- wave to me while you're in Florida- I'm really close!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nise

Padbrat, that sounds like a great idea. I am very jealous.

So 2ww goes on and on... got appointment with doc re the thyroid results on Monday morning, hopefully she can put me out of my misery and help me or at least give me some clues as to what I can do next. 

Hope everyones well and having fun. :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok this forum Rocks!!!!!! Love it here already!


----------



## glitterqueen

well
cd 1 for me and a bitch of a period-again! another perfect 30 day cycle ov day 15. I am going for soy this month was going to take it day 5-9 for more mature egg but now thinking 3-7 for more egg quanity- what do you think girls?? last cycle before icsi so it really needs to work!! x


----------



## Nise

Hi Futuremommie and welcome, what's going on with you?

Glitterqueen, good luck with the soy - not sure what to suggest re when to take but I can tell you I've been thinking of doing a soy cycle to try and push O a little later - think I might go for it next cycle and will probably go for the later dates myself. 

Hope everyones having a lovely weekend - I've been working today (Sat) Boo - but have tomorrow off. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
cool pic - is that you ??


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> Nise
> cool pic - is that you ??

Yes, tis me - I am dressed up as a rag doll puppet :rofl:

Ohhhh the 2WW is sooooo boring. :sleep:


----------



## FutureMommie

Well we have been ttc for 2.5 years how, I have had 5 iui total, 2 cycle of clomid/iui and 3 cycles of follistim w/iui,all BFN! In january I had an abdominal myomectomy and had 9 fibroids removed, and just had the last of the scar tissue removed in May. My RE now wants us to try on our own for 4 months before we try anything else! I'm hoping we will get our bfp before then. Oh yeah and I'm 37 years old.

I'm currently 8dpo and not feeling hopeful at all.


----------



## Nise

Wow, that's some journey Futuremommie - after all of that, it would be sods law that you get pg sometime in your 4 natural cycles - I'm gonna keep it all crossed that exactly that happens.

Well, I got my thyroid TSH and T4 results confirmed by the Doc today and all is within the normal limits - so no bloody answers - and you've guessed it we're back to age!!! Pah!


----------



## ASTERO

Hi ladies. So glad for this forum. TTC for 18 months . Last 3 cycles with clomid/pregnyl shot. All BFN's. Last cycle of clomid right now and then ... I don't know.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hello everyone

Can't believe it's only 3dpo, this 2ww is going to be a long one I can sense it now. 

Good to see everyone still here and giving the yound ones a run for their money.

I agree about the pic to Nise, great pic.


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> well
> cd 1 for me and a bitch of a period-again! another perfect 30 day cycle ov day 15. I am going for soy this month was going to take it day 5-9 for more mature egg but now thinking 3-7 for more egg quanity- what do you think girls?? last cycle before icsi so it really needs to work!! x

I've just ordered my Soy Iso's GQ - will be joining you on my next cycle which should be any day now. Have you been able to find much info about it, I've found a little but as much bad as good it has to be said. I too am not sure when to start it - Most seem to start around CD2 but I want to try and delay O a little with it and give the egg a better chance of maturity.


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
i read days 5-9 for mature eggs, the earlier days are for more eggs. I decided on days 3-9 but i am now on day 7 and have really bad cramps and bloating so i might have to drop the dose- mind you typical me went straight in at 200 mg which would be 100mg clomid as this is my last month before ivf so prob not good if you have ibs!!!
will keep you posted re any positive observations ie ewcm etc (tmi alert!) x


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> nise
> i read days 5-9 for mature eggs, the earlier days are for more eggs. I decided on days 3-9 but i am now on day 7 and have really bad cramps and bloating so i might have to drop the dose- mind you typical me went straight in at 200 mg which would be 100mg clomid as this is my last month before ivf so prob not good if you have ibs!!!
> will keep you posted re any positive observations ie ewcm etc (tmi alert!) x

Thanks GQ - since the bloody stuff hasn't turned up yet and AF arrived this morning I may be forced to wait till CD5 anyway. I was gonna start at 100mg. I hope your cramps have subsided a bit and don't spoil the weekend for you.

I'm away this weekend, going to visit my best friend in Battle and going to a Barn Dance!!!! I am determined not to let AF spoil things and shall ignore her as usual - though I might pickle her a bit tomorrow just coz I can. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
i got my soy in tesco if thats any help-have a great weekend x
p s i went straight in at 200mg typical me don't do anything by halves lol


----------



## truly_blessed

Tesco .. really. I thought I read someone say Tesco on another thread so I looked a few days ago but I couldn't see it in my local store :shrug: 

was it tesco own branded or another make, will have another look next week, hopefully won't need to if BFP arrives before then


----------



## glitterqueen

hope you don't need it truly , my local store is a tesco extra maybe thats why but it is tesco own with a yellow label soy isoflavones- i was suprised too as even holland and barrett didn't sell soy on its own.


----------



## glitterqueen

Day 9 in glitter's ovary house and loads of ewcm - soy rocks !!


----------



## truly_blessed

glitterqueen said:


> Day 9 in glitter's ovary house and loads of ewcm - soy rocks !!

lol, good going


----------



## Omi

Im on my lonesome as hubby in London working until Sat but he knows the schedule - now I just hope I don't for some freakish reason ov early! He's back Sat and thats cd15 which should just clinch it as usually ov cd 17-18.. fingers crossed! :)


----------



## glitterqueen

day 11 of the last cycle before IVF- less ewcm-whats goin on better not have missed ov- usually a day 15 girl so b'd day 10 just in case. weird cycle alert!! bloody hope not xx


----------



## glitterqueen

just did a test- got a line at day 11-not quite a positive cuz it's a bit lighter than the control but omg i never get that so soon!!


----------



## wannabemum123

glitterqueen said:


> just did a test- got a line at day 11-not quite a positive cuz it's a bit lighter than the control but omg i never get that so soon!!

Ooo good luck chick.


----------



## Nise

Hey girls. Well, it's been a bit full on the last few days and not much stalking time - but today is CD5 and Soy day 1 - will be taking 100mg tonight before bed (just in case of side effects - the plan is, if I get any I'll be asleep) lol. Have also stocked up on smiley opk's and will start those tomorrow.

Glitter - sounds like the soy is doing something for you - I hope to God it doesn't make me O any earlier than I usually do (CD10 - 11 is the norm for me) - I am so hoping to make it past CD12 for a change. Well, here goes and here's to us and a couple of bean sprouts before much longer eh :rofl:


----------



## Omi

Someone please enlighten me on this soy business. I know how clomid works and when to take it. What are you guys taking and why does it work, exactly? :)

Omi xxx


----------



## glitterqueen

hi omi
I am taking soy isoflavones. they can either make you ov if you don't or increase the number of eggs, or make better quality eggs depending on when you take them. they r defo doing something for me-not quite sure what yet but something!!


----------



## glitterqueen

nise
i usually ov on day 15/16 so no idea whats going on just really hope i didn't ov somewhere stupid like day 8 and missed it completely only b'd day 10. just got another 30 ov tests so will test agaim pm and keep you posted. good luck xx- if you want to ov later i think vit b6 is the way to go? but that might be to lengthen luteal phase- god my head is going to explode no one mentioned this in biology class!


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> nise
> i usually ov on day 15/16 so no idea whats going on just really hope i didn't ov somewhere stupid like day 8 and missed it completely only b'd day 10. just got another 30 ov tests so will test agaim pm and keep you posted. good luck xx- if you want to ov later i think vit b6 is the way to go? but that might be to lengthen luteal phase- god my head is going to explode no one mentioned this in biology class!

:rofl::rofl: I know! So I've taken my soy for 2 days now and no side effects, I don't feel any different to usual but have noticed that CM has not really kicked in yet. It's CD7 for me and I usually start to find stretchy CM around CD6. Still early days yet - but I'm hoping that's a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

Nise
I am day 13 now and just got a really dark line on ov test- don't usually get that til day 15-not as much cm though but will go for it anyway-tummy feels bloated-better be full of eggies lol xx


----------



## Omi

Good luck missy - go get those eggies!! xxx


----------



## Nise

Hi Ladies. So Glitter hope you caught those eggies and you're now in the 2WW to end all 2WW waits with a BFP :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm on the last day of Soy today. So far no nasty side effects, ovary twinges, bloating or other things I've heard people getting. The only difference I have noticed is that my CM which normally goes from nothing to EW around CD6 seems to be going through the whole spectrum. Currently up to creamy. EW is next and it's currently CD9. 

Hope you're all having a good weekend. I'm going to a house warming bbq this afternoon and though it's warm out the clouds don't look to good. :hugs:


----------



## glitterqueen

NIse
really weird- I am really grumpy like pmt all the time and ewcm disappeared on day 12 but didn't get positive ov til day 13 so no idea whats goin on. we b'd day 10 , day 13 and day 15( early morning ) cuz too tired day 14 evening will try again day 16 just to be sure but I bet i missed it this month not sure if I should go with ewcm indicator or the ov test. Just know I feel really tired and have done all cycle-hope its not an indicicator of what menopause will be like i think my horemones are messed but will be interesting to see what my period is like this month- hopefully I will never find out.
have a good weekend xx


----------



## Nise

glitterqueen said:


> NIse
> really weird- I am really grumpy like pmt all the time and ewcm disappeared on day 12 but didn't get positive ov til day 13 so no idea whats goin on. we b'd day 10 , day 13 and day 15( early morning ) cuz too tired day 14 evening will try again day 16 just to be sure but I bet i missed it this month not sure if I should go with ewcm indicator or the ov test. Just know I feel really tired and have done all cycle-hope its not an indicicator of what menopause will be like i think my horemones are messed but will be interesting to see what my period is like this month- hopefully I will never find out.
> have a good weekend xx

I hope you never find out too. :hugs:


----------

